# Meow from Kali



## meeooww (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all you kitty lovers!

This site is great. I have two very special kitties with unique personalities. I grew up with having kitten and alway been a cat lover. Now I am blessed with having two very affectionate kitties who are alway by my side.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## meeooww (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks a bunch.

I just posted pics of my kitties so go check them out. They are adorable. I'm like a mother with newborns. I want to share how cute they are to everyone. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, you have every reason to be proud, mommie! Don't they add joy to our lives? How nice to have and give that much love!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I know what you mean about showing their pictures, we're all like proud parents.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello and welcome to Cat Forum! I am going to dash over and take a look at the pictures of your babies.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome Meow! Your pictures are great


----------



## meeooww (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks guys! You're the greatest!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------

